
RapidShare will stop the active service on March 31st, 2015 - djug
https://rapidshare.com/home
======
danielaxplenty
That's a shame, why?

~~~
detaro
Probably ran out of money/customers, surprising they held on that long. A
paid-only cloud storage service that's several times more expensive than
Dropbox or Google is going to have a hard time.

------
danielaxplenty
That's a shame. Why?

